# Vape "Vicks Vapor rub" for Flu/cold



## Viracocha

So I came done with this flu/cold that left me with a bad cough and wheezing chest. I read somewhere in the forum that a clean menthol mix works, but never been a menthol fan so none of that in my DIY arsenal. So I remembered the old remedy, some Vicks vapor rub in a basin with hot water, towl over your head and breath this for a while. That got me thinking; last night I mixed a quarter teaspoon of Vicks vapor rub in 10ml of PG, didn't dissolve, so put the mixing cup in some boiling water and then stirred, this worked. I let it cool down, a little bit of petroleum jelly drifted on top, scrapped that of and vaped the vicks. WOW, it really worked fantastic, and the menthol is so smooth, filled and emptied 2 moonshot 22mm, the last one just before I went to bed. This really works. I also put 2 drops with my one tank of tobacco DIY mix and this is awesome, Craven A never where my thing, but this is going to find a place in my stock to vape. Hope this help some of you guys with a cold or a flu, love to get some feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

I would not attempt that at all. Vaping petroleum jelly cannot be good for lungs. There is a big difference between breathing in steam and vopourising that stuff.

I wouldn't do it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Also gave this some thought and would definitely advise against it, we do not know what chemical/molecular changes occur when this is heated at that temperature. 

Inhaling it over a bowl and vaping it are two very different things, would definitely not recommend that anyone try this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Esense menthol is so cheap, just get that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

I can not stress enough what a bad idea this is. Please don't do this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. you may have got off lucky this time but i would definitely advise against vaping that again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Do yourself a favor and google "petroleum jelly lipoid pnuemonia". Thoughts are that inhaling (Not even vaping mind you, inhaling) petroleum jelly for extended periods can cause a type of pnuemonia. Surely vaping it can only cause the problem to be exponentially worse.

Hell even if there is a chance that it doesn't, I know what side of the fence i would rather err on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## acorn

Viracocha said:


> So I came done with this flu/cold that left me with a bad cough and wheezing chest. I read somewhere in the forum that a clean menthol mix works, but never been a menthol fan so none of that in my DIY arsenal. So I remembered the old remedy, some Vicks vapor rub in a basin with hot water, towl over your head and breath this for a while. That got me thinking; last night I mixed a quarter teaspoon of Vicks vapor rub in 10ml of PG, didn't dissolve, so put the mixing cup in some boiling water and then stirred, this worked. I let it cool down, a little bit of petroleum jelly drifted on top, scrapped that of and vaped the vicks. WOW, it really worked fantastic, and the menthol is so smooth, filled and emptied 2 moonshot 22mm, the last one just before I went to bed. This really works. I also put 2 drops with my one tank of tobacco DIY mix and this is awesome, Craven A never where my thing, but this is going to find a place in my stock to vape. Hope this help some of you guys with a cold or a flu, love to get some feedback.


 
I've read somewhere that Inawera has a Eucalyptus flavour which is save for vaping. I however haven't tried it yet and dont know who stock it.
Depending on strenth I would start on something like:
Inawera Eucalyptus 2%
Menthol 2%
TFA Koolada 1%
This might create a nice Safe Vicks Vapour vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Some of the ingredients:

According to OTCRx4U.com, the product's inactive ingredients list includes the following: carbomer 954, cedarleaf oil, *cetyl alcohol*, cetyl palmitate cyclomethicone copolyol and dimethicone copolyol. It also contains dimethicone, EDTA, glycerin, imidazolidinyl urea and isopropyl palmitate. Additional inactive ingredietns are methylparaben, nutmeg oil, PEG-100 stearate and propylparaben. Finally, it contains purified water, *sodium hydroxide*, *stearic acid*, stearyl *alcohol* and thymol, as well as titanium dioxide and *turpentine oil*,

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SkollieG

Surely this a troll post?! Surely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## herb1

Tiger balm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Well I'm glad you're still with us!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viracocha

Thanx for all the input, and I would take it seriously. this time it worked, next time I'll use your suggestions. Thanx again guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Vape_r

Am I dreaming?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vape_r

Naturally extracted menthol


----------



## Yiannaki

*facepalm* 

Honestly as an adult that was a pretty stupid decision to vape that. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Viracocha

Ye get it thanx, smoked over 4,000 chemicals, including 43 known cancer-causing (carcinogenic) compounds and 400 other toxins including tar, and carbon monoxide, as well as formaldehyde, ammonia, hydrogen cyanide, arsenic, and DDT, like most of you did too as adults, so chill out, I'm fine.
Would suggest the mods to start a new thread "stupid things to vape" and move my thread there.

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ettiennedj

This Gave me an Idea! I have a post flu cough that I just cant get rid of and definitely need to shake it before Vapecon. Mixing some of this with 40 VG and 30 PG. 

Amaskorokorro!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

ettiennedj said:


> This Gave me an Idea! I have a post flu cough that I just cant get rid of and definitely need to shake it before Vapecon. Mixing some of this with 40 VG and 30 PG.
> 
> Amaskorokorro!!


Hehe, Borstol is horrible. I would rather go to hospital than vape that. At least Vicks smells good.
And not to worry @Viracocha, to err is human.... Btw, Villiersdorp is awesome, almost on par with Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## notna

I'm same boat as OP, got bad sinus with nasal drip been coughing my lungs out and muscles paining like with the flu. Didn't go to work just took a boatload of meds & slept most of today. Awake now & was craving a vape but all my mixes brings on coughing fits, so I dug up every single one of my minty flavors and adapted this mix a half hour ago.. 






Left out the VG in the end making it a max PG and this I can vape without coughing. Kinda soothing on the throat actually..

PS. TPA/FW not accurate I just picked anything to get the %'s

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kev mac

Viracocha said:


> So I came done with this flu/cold that left me with a bad cough and wheezing chest. I read somewhere in the forum that a clean menthol mix works, but never been a menthol fan so none of that in my DIY arsenal. So I remembered the old remedy, some Vicks vapor rub in a basin with hot water, towl over your head and breath this for a while. That got me thinking; last night I mixed a quarter teaspoon of Vicks vapor rub in 10ml of PG, didn't dissolve, so put the mixing cup in some boiling water and then stirred, this worked. I let it cool down, a little bit of petroleum jelly drifted on top, scrapped that of and vaped the vicks. WOW, it really worked fantastic, and the menthol is so smooth, filled and emptied 2 moonshot 22mm, the last one just before I went to bed. This really works. I also put 2 drops with my one tank of tobacco DIY mix and this is awesome, Craven A never where my thing, but this is going to find a place in my stock to vape. Hope this help some of you guys with a cold or a flu, love to get some feedback.


Try some menthol Crystals

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nova69

A wtf moment.Next time use some VM xxx or if you diy, I'm sure some one will help you out with a fresh recipe.


----------



## KimVapeDashian

This thread made my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Yeah I got proper nailed by the flu a few weeks back.

I don't get sick, but this put me in my bed for four days. The only thing I managed to vape was VM Tropical Ice, and it worked beautifully. Every time my sinuses got bunged up this did the trick. It would still encourage my cough, but it gave me my nicotine and helped keep the passages clear, definitley the way forward for flu-vaping!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yobbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

So many no's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JollyVaper

I smoked the Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint the other day and my first thought was that I was vaping Vicks. Tastes great, clears the chest and probably a lot safer than actual Vicks .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necris

vaping is safe, misinformation is dangerous...please research

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/28hc3d/vaping_essential_oils_and_lipid_pneumonia/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie

Necris said:


> vaping is safe, misinformation is dangerous...please research
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/28hc3d/vaping_essential_oils_and_lipid_pneumonia/



there is a HUGE difference between essential oils and petroleum jelly and even larger one between essential oils and Vicks Vopor rub

Personally I wouldn't take a chance vaping an oil regardless


----------



## Anubis

kev mac said:


> Try some menthol Crystals


Next time try crushing up some sinutab and mixing that with PG/VG. I'm pretty sure this will also work wonders for your cold/flu.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Necris

Soutie said:


> there is a HUGE difference between essential oils and petroleum jelly and even larger one between essential oils and Vicks Vopor rub
> 
> Personally I wouldn't take a chance vaping an oil regardless


my point was more regarding lipids in general being puuuurty sh!tty to vape, apologies for the hasty source link


----------



## MoneymanVape

Anubis said:


> Next time try crushing up some sinutab and mixing that with PG/VG. I'm pretty sure this will also work wonders for your cold/flu.


And snorting it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## kev mac

Anubis said:


> Next time try crushing up some sinutab and mixing that with PG/VG. I'm pretty sure this will also work wonders for your cold/flu.


Menthol Crystals make very good diy concentrate that can be made as strong as one likes and added to your vape.If you have a cold or flu it is a good and safer alternative to vapor rub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship

ettiennedj said:


> This Gave me an Idea! I have a post flu cough that I just cant get rid of and definitely need to shake it before Vapecon. Mixing some of this with 40 VG and 30 PG.
> 
> Amaskorokorro!!


Waaahahaha, so funny. 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Oils that are distilled are most likely full of lipids!!. Guys please just diffuse your oils and just drink your syrup

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

